# Best Glue?



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 May 2022)

Out for a stroll over the local footpaths I felt a bit of drag from one Boot. Seems the sole is coming away from the upper. See pics. Hoping to do a bit more walking (and probably have wet conditions). So what is the best glue (waterproof) to use for this? TIA


----------



## PeteXXX (6 May 2022)

Gorilla contact adhesive sticks most things very well.


----------



## Cycleops (6 May 2022)

Any contact adhesive


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 May 2022)

Should have said - Vibram sole, Scarpa boot


----------



## Bonefish Blues (6 May 2022)

Cobblers.

No really, get 'em to glue it for you.


----------



## Mike_P (6 May 2022)

Shoe Glu around £3.50 for a 55ml tube on eBay


----------



## alicat (6 May 2022)

I'll second cobblers. They'll do a job that lasts and it keeps someone in employment.


----------



## Oldhippy (6 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Gorilla contact adhesive sticks most things very well.
> 
> View attachment 643345



Is it made from real gorillas?


----------



## Threevok (6 May 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Is it made from real gorillas?



No, and I've yet to get it to stick to any either


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 May 2022)

Anyone heard/used this stuff? 
View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Barge-All-Purpose-Cement-2-oz/dp/B00A3UTMJM/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=Barge+All-Purpose+TF+Cement&qid=1651836556&sr=8-2


----------



## Mike_P (6 May 2022)

https://www.whowhatwear.co.uk/best-glue-for-shoes/slide2


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 May 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Is it made from real gorillas?



No it’s sold by gorillas


----------



## GuyBoden (6 May 2022)

Gorilla glue expands because it is polyurethane, so not always ideal, especially for boots.

Shoe Goo is what I use for boots. Excellent stuff.

Here:
https://www.repairingproducts.co.uk/product/shoe-goo-black/


----------



## presta (6 May 2022)

Lancashire Sports Repairs
Repair: £15 per boot, re-sole: £85 per pair.



Cycleops said:


> Any contact adhesive


I use Evo Stik for repairing training shoes, but it doesn't last very long.


----------



## slowmotion (6 May 2022)

They are good boots. It's worth getting a pro to do a proper job.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 May 2022)

presta said:


> I use Evo Stik for repairing training shoes, but it doesn't last very long.


Yes - works OK for sticking new rubber soles to leather shoes but has to be kept under observation for "issues".


----------



## geocycle (6 May 2022)

Have you got a good range of clamps to hold while setting? If not I’d got to a local cobbler.


----------



## MontyVeda (6 May 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Any contact adhesive



is of course the correct answer


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 May 2022)

geocycle said:


> Have you got a good range of clamps to hold while setting? If not I’d got to a local cobbler.



Yep - have clamps. But I'm thinking local cobbler now anyway.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 May 2022)

After much procrastination I visited the local cobbler. I'll be £10 lighter on Tuesday but the road path test will take a bit longer.


----------



## Gwylan (13 May 2022)

Bit late for my wisdom. But that won't stop me.
Mitre adhesive. Adhesive in one pot and catalyst in an aerosol.
Amazing on kitchen jobs. But also bits on the bottom of the camper very effectively after other efforts failed.

I know boot soles and the floor pan of a camper are not comparable, but the stuff does stick. Bit rapid but can't get everything.


----------

